# to make bank



## 盲人瞎馬

I'd like to know if there's any colloquial expression that is equivalent to 'making bank' in english. Rikastua isn't colloquial enough.

Thanks.


----------



## fennofiili

I suppose “to make bank” means more or less “to acquire a significant amount of money in a short time period”, in a colloquial way.

I suppose “lyödä rahoiksi” comes rather close.


----------



## 盲人瞎馬

fennofiili said:


> I suppose “to make bank” means more or less “to acquire a significant amount of money in a short time period”, in a colloquial way.
> 
> I suppose “lyödä rahoiksi” comes rather close.



Does it make sense to say it like "Hän lyö rahoiksi valmistuttuaan"?


----------



## fennofiili

Vitalore said:


> Does it make sense to say it like "Hän lyö rahoiksi valmistuttuaan"?



I think it does. Usually “lyö rahoiksi” has either an object (lyö firmansa rahoiksi) or an adverb in the adessive (lyö rahoiksi Android-puhelimilla), but it can also be used as standalone expression.


----------

